# Goats interacting during meetings



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

to all of you who have organized/held a packgoat meeting.

I need to pick your brains:

how did you manage the goats that came from all over - all strangers to each other - during hikes and in the camp?

After years of only doing seminars I will this year finally organize a packgoat meeting with day-hikes but have no idea what to expect in terms of behaviour and/or possible problems when the goats that come with their owners will meet/hike together.

Any advice is much welcome!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

In the fours or five year I've been leading our 4-H hikes, we haven't really had any significant issues. Goats from different herds will size each other up and challenge one another at first. They may jockey a bit for position ... some will naturally insist on the front and some the back ... in the middle they may insist on being in front of or behind a specific goat. So, we usually take it nice and easy at first to get the goats settled into their positions and then as we pick it up they don't seem to fuss much. As they get a little tired they seem to care much less.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I like doing introductions on the move. If we all stand around and introduce different herd members, they enjoy taking the leisure time to battle it out more. If we are walking, Like Brian said, they squabble but don't square off. Much less chaos during introductions and by time the walk is over, they already know where they all stand in the new "composit" herd.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks a lot!

Much like introducing dogs  

How to you handle the nights? All goats in one large enough pasture or every "group" with its owner? Highlined, moving free?

I won't have access to a really remote location, so movement restriction will be a must (roads, fields, etc.)


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I always highline, for a variety of reasons. So we just space them apart to ensure they are can't interact with one another and avoid putting goats that challenge one another next to each other. Depending on the number of goats we may do a few lines, but we tend to setup camp "around" the highline if possible. Part of this has to do with the fact that most of our goat handlers just want to be near their goats and would probably just cuddle right up with them for the night if they could. 

Brian


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

When I went to the roundy, I must say that I was just a bit concerned having them around other goats. I know that all our animals are generally healthy, but it's like putting a kid in a nursery. You expect them to have constant colds and flues. 

I wasn't worried about casual contact, but I doubt I would have been comfortable putting them all together when they weren't with us.

Everyone there just kept them in their own camp.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Goats in groups should be highlined at night and in camp. On the trail they tend to stick with their own guys and so if you leave in small groups they will spread out along the trail and not get into trouble with strangers.


----------

